# Thinking I'm done... Not sure



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This is a huge factor
On the other hand I wouldn't be serving my community any longer


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

So, shit surge finally made it to your town, huh?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Now you know what everyone else has been complaining about. Find other gigs or die on the vine.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Now you know what everyone else has been complaining about. Find other gigs or die on the vine.


I haven't actually driven in it yet


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Does Lyft still give you PT? If so Longhauling PT is the answer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This is a huge factor
> On the other hand I wouldn't be serving my community any longer
> View attachment 297766


I've been waiting for this day!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome to the Charlotte Surge beyotches............enjoy the view..........


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> Does Lyft still give you PT? If so Longhauling PT is the answer.


Can anyone say an upside to it?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Can anyone say an upside to it?


No except if you Mario Kart Sticky Surge you can bone Uber over the Deliverance log.

Charlotte Surge (or as I've dubbed it "Surge Roulette") sucks. For now Lyft PT is still a multiplier so I'm doing almost exclusively Lyft.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> No except if you Mario Kart Sticky Surge you can bone Uber over the Deliverance log.
> 
> Charlotte Surge (or as I've dubbed it "Surge Roulette") sucks. For now Lyft PT is still a multiplier so I'm doing almost exclusively Lyft.


Kinda figured that
I think in the future I'm going to be a lot more stringent on u we serving is purpose to me....a tax deduction....


----------



## Andy Wolstenholme (Aug 29, 2018)

If on short jobs it really adds up but longer rides it totally shafts us.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Wolstenholme said:


> If on short jobs it really adds up but longer rides it totally shafts us.


I'll short trip only then.... Anything long I'm cancelling


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

We still have the puke fee...don't we? still? Can you say blender ride? JK...I wouldn't do that. I don't want to have to clean it up. At all. I might have to slow down on the late weekend night runs. Use to get a couple of good ones. Now sadly, no more, alas poor surge, I knew you well.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> We still have the puke fee...don't we? still? Can you say blender ride? JK...I wouldn't do that. I don't want to have to clean it up. At all. I might have to slow down on the late weekend night runs. Use to get a couple of good ones. Now sadly, no more, alas poor surge, I knew you well.


It will be missed


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

WE HEARD U ...
MAKING BETTER FOR DRIVER ...
I feel stupid when they treated me as if I'm their foster child because I could do or say nothing about it. Sad


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I live near an uber border where rates have always been a lot better 10 miles north. Yesterday I noticed in the county with lower pay uber launched their new surge. Today while driving to the county with better pay I must have gone through a $2.50 flat surge area. When I got to one of my fishing holes it said +$2.50 minimum surge next trip. I didn't get the bonus I assume it is because the area I was in still has the old surge. I send support an email but dont have high hopes.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Wait for the 3 for $6 zones in morning rush/afternoon rush and drunks.....surge above 4 dollars are gonzo, sometimes during inclement weather also. 

I'm Lyft leasing a car for a couple weeks and trying to get back into just running Lyft....I still think Lyft lesser of the two evils.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Kinda figured that
> I think in the future I'm going to be a lot more stringent on u we serving is purpose to me....a tax deduction....


Longhauling still works for Lyft. If I can eat up every bit of Lyft's platform fee then it's a good day...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Longhauling is just fine, but be careful about posting those screenshots... do not trust anybody...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

mbd said:


> Longhauling is just fine, but be careful about posting those screenshots... do not trust anybody...


But I really trustedv Uber


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The new surge hit New Orleans this week (Mardi Gras season is just starting so.... yeah perfect timing by Uber!). It seems like it doesn't hurt as bad as long as the ride is short. However, anything over 5 miles you get royally bent over. I've been hearing about the new surge for at least the past 6 months or more. 

This is truly a deathblow.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm new still learning the ropes. What am i looking at with the OP map?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> I'm new still learning the ropes. What am i looking at with the OP map?


Fixed surge via dollar amount
Surge used to multiply the cost of the ride


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> The new surge hit New Orleans this week (Mardi Gras season is just starting so.... yeah perfect timing by Uber!). It seems like it doesn't hurt as bad as long as the ride is short. However, anything over 5 miles you get royally bent over. I've been hearing about the new surge for at least the past 6 months or more.
> 
> This is truly a deathblow.


it hit us here in portland maine this past week. I don't think this will be it for me but I don't think I'll be doing any more of the weekend late night after the bars close nights. I'll keep doing a few early mornings and an evening or 2 a week but that'll be it. I think this will drive a LOT of the part timers out of it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm curious how it works if I decline a trip while still in the surge or what if request is inside surge and I'm not


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

So, is that dollar amount added to the total trip cost? 
No more 1.Xx? I'm not understanding.


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> So, is that dollar amount added to the total trip cost?
> No more 1.Xx? I'm not understanding.


yeah, the multiplier system has been done away with. good for riders for the most part but generally speaking it rakes us drivers over the coals.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Frozenhawaiian said:


> it hit us here in portland maine this past week. I don't think this will be it for me but I don't think I'll be doing any more of the weekend late night after the bars close nights. I'll keep doing a few early mornings and an evening or 2 a week but that'll be it. I think this will drive a LOT of the part timers out of it.


all it is is another pay cut. This time it's a huge pay cut.

This will hit "Full Timers" very hard. I don't think it's going to hurt us part timers all that much. I typically drive non peak hours. I try to get $200 a week. The problem with this surge model is that it makes driving during the peak hours not worth your time. The increase traffic really hurts you. You are basically making base rate money. Adding an extra 2 bucks to your ride doesn't make up for it. This is a slap in the face.

I'm going to sign up for Lyft and hopefully shift my operations over. Uber is beyond greedy at this point!


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> all it is is another pay cut. This time it's a huge pay cut.
> 
> This will hit "Full Timers" very hard. I don't think it's going to hurt us part timers all that much. I typically drive non peak hours. I try to get $200 a week. The problem with this surge model is that it makes driving during the peak hours not worth your time. The increase traffic really hurts you. You are basically making base rate money. Adding an extra 2 bucks to your ride doesn't make up for it. This is a slap in the face.
> 
> I'm going to sign up for Lyft and hopefully shift my operations over. Uber is beyond greedy at this point!


it'll hit the full timers very hard indeed, but they'll probably hang in. I think a lot of the part timers who do it as a side gig and chase the big surges on weekend nights, I think this will be the last straw for them and I think a lot will just say "screw it"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> So, is that dollar amount added to the total trip cost?
> No more 1.Xx? I'm not understanding.


Exactly this.... No more 1.xx

I'm still going to drive for the tax deduction.... Going to use my Cruze....I need the tax deduction.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

From someone who is only driven for Uber for 2 days, I welcome having a fixed dollar amount bonus in some ways. Just in the last couple days I would constantly see a 2.3 surge, or a 1.9 surge, 2.5, 2.7, Etc. What would I get during those surges? 1.5, 1.4, 1.7, 0, 0, 0, Etc in pretty much all cases, I would have benefited by having a minimum dollar amount attached to the ride itself.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> From someone who is only driven for Uber for 2 days, I welcome having a fixed dollar amount bonus in some ways. Just in the last couple days I would constantly see a 2.3 surge, or a 1.9 surge, 2.5, 2.7, Etc. What would I get during those surges? 1.5, 1.4, 1.7, 0, 0, 0, Etc in pretty much all cases, I would have benefited by having a minimum dollar amount attached to the ride itself.


That would depend on the length of the ride....


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> That would depend on the length of the ride....


No doubt. Omaha's busiest area is full of short rides. The area where you normally get long rides is the opposite side of town that almost never surges,outside of a big storm or something.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In 8 months outside of New Years Eve I can count on one hand how many surge rides I have received. My area surges all the time. Than the surge ends and moments later you get a ride. I have been the only driver within 5 miles sitting in one of my favorite spots and watched a surge come up on the screen around me. 1.3, 1.5, 1.9, 2.3, 2.7, 3.0, 3.3 Screen is bright red by now, then in a blink of the eye surge is gone. Not a single ping the whole time. So I guess I would welcome the new surge format, at least it will stick until my next trip.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> From someone who is only driven for Uber for 2 days, I welcome having a fixed dollar amount bonus in some ways. Just in the last couple days I would constantly see a 2.3 surge, or a 1.9 surge, 2.5, 2.7, Etc. What would I get during those surges? 1.5, 1.4, 1.7, 0, 0, 0, Etc in pretty much all cases, I would have benefited by having a minimum dollar amount attached to the ride itself.


As someone who's driven for three years, I can tell you that this is the shits.

With the old surge a $20 ride might become a $40 or $80 ride.

With the new surge a $20 ride becomes a $24 or $26 ride.

See the difference?

There is absolutely no upside to this.

There was a time a couple years ago where I'd get excited when a ball game was close to getting out. I live about 25 miles from the baseball and football stadiums. And there was a chance, with the right surge, that I might score a $100 ride. I would sit at home and watch the surge start to build before the end of the game. 2x, 3x, 4x, 5x. Good money. Well that's no longer possible. There's now zero incentive for me to get in the car and drive over to Arlington at the end of a Rangers game or Cowboys game and fight all that traffic. I don't see why anybody would to it. What, for ten bucks?


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Coachman said:


> As someone who's driven for three years, I can tell you that this is the shits.
> 
> With the old surge a $20 ride might become a $40 or $80 ride.
> 
> ...


agreed, I think this weekend will be my last weekend doing the late night bar runs. since the incentive of big surge earnings is now gone I'll happily do weekday early mornings instead of weekend late nights. and I suspect I won't be alone in deciding to pass on the weekend late nights with carfulls of drunks.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't worry...the newbs will get it...8>O

They will think how lucky they are...8>)

Rakos


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Coachman said:


> As someone who's driven for three years, I can tell you that this is the shits.
> 
> With the old surge a $20 ride might become a $40 or $80 ride.
> 
> ...


God I remember those days. In DC a capitols game about to let out, or a nationals game about to end. In 2015 a $20 ride easily $70 or $80. Those days for sure, are over



Rakos said:


> Don't worry...the newbs will get it...8>O
> 
> They will think how lucky they are...8>)
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Don't worry...the newbs will get it...8>O
> 
> They will think how lucky they are...8>)
> 
> ...


I think that a big part of why uber has gotten away with so much for so long. I have no idea where one might find such numbers but I have to imagine the turnover rate for uber drivers is insanely high.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Frozenhawaiian said:


> I think that a big part of why uber has gotten away with so much for so long. I have no idea where one might find such numbers but I have to imagine the turnover rate for uber drivers is insanely high.


The longer you are with them the worse they treat you


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> The longer you are with them the worse they treat you


I don't think it's that they treat you any different as you go along but I think it's as you go along you realize JUST how awful they treat and jut how many ways they screw you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Frozenhawaiian said:


> I don't think it's that they treat you any different as you go along but I think it's as you go along you realize JUST how awful they treat and jut how many ways they screw you.


No. Rates have been steadily declining. Now surge is gone. We're definitely getting the shaft here.


----------



## Frozenhawaiian (Feb 10, 2019)

Coachman said:


> No. Rates have been steadily declining. Now surge is gone. We're definitely getting the shaft here.


oh yeah no argument there.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> No. Rates have been steadily declining. Now surge is gone. We're definitely getting the shaft here.


.605 in Indianapolis.... How much lower can it get


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Andy Wolstenholme said:


> If on short jobs it really adds up but longer rides it totally shafts us.


Not if the number of surges goes up. I see a lot of *****ing and making things up but not a lot of maths.

I personally wish this model would come to my area so that I can test it out. I do a lot of long trips on base anyway, wouldn't phase me. I bet you that, statistically, I'd make more.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Im noticing here in australia im needing to work a couple more hours a week to get the same amount as the week before.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I majorly *****ed when the new Surge hit Phoenix. The way it works is weird but having had it for a little over 6 mos I'll do my best to explain. Just remember people whining they didn't know how to get dirge rides caused this.

The $$ on the map is the minimum surge you'll get for a trip. So if it says $15 on the map like mine did I get that on my next ride.

Now this is the trick to it: if you pick up a ride in a surge zone while it is surging on the same surge cycle you got your tag on then you will get either the surge tag amount or the surge that was paid. Whichever is higher. That is what your seeing on my screenshots from Phoenix.

Because of this trick here in Phoenix if we get a surge tag and the surge cycle we earned it on passes we go to an area know for short trips. Get the $15.00 surge tag plus fare for a 2 mile trip and then head to an area that surges a lot. Our airport constantly surges.

I hope this helps you guys figure out how to work this latest surge format.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> On the other hand I wouldn't be serving my community any longer


Or exploring your city in your own car and discovering great new places, either. Tough call.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Or exploring your city in your own car and discovering great new places, either. Tough call.


Either way Uber sucks


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to get forward to "Tech Week" at SXSW when all the rich nerds want to be carted around sober, now I could give 2 shits, the surge could be flying but I would get "4 bucks" FTS. I am staying home lol, let the ants do the work.

Only time I drive is for airport runs and that is 4am. Otherwise it is a complete waste, and if not a waste, you are making Uber 10X what you are. Gig is done when it comes to making money..I only drive now because it is fair trade off for my pos car (with little RISK) when there is hardly any traffic.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> I'm new still learning the ropes. What am i looking at with the OP map?


This is a little out of my neighborhood, but I am pretty sure it is Indianapolis, IN.
No.... I take that back. I am absolutely convinced it is Indianapolis.

However.....if this is incorrect, apologies to Juggalo9er

.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is a little out of my neighborhood, but I am pretty sure it is Indianapolis, IN.
> No.... I take that back. I am absolutely convinced it is Indianapolis.
> 
> However.....if this is incorrect, apologies to Juggalo9er
> ...


You are correct


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> View attachment 298071
> 
> 
> View attachment 298072
> ...


$177 for a 20 mile trip. Holy smokes Uber is fleecing these people out of their underwear!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Exactly this.... No more 1.xx
> 
> I'm still going to drive for the tax deduction.... Going to use my Cruze....I need the tax deduction.


Then you really don't understand deductions. You NEVER get out what you put in.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Then you really don't understand deductions. You NEVER get out what you put in.


Maybe, maybe not
What I do understand is that it lowered my tax liability from around 14% to 3% this year....


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I haven't actually driven in it yet


When you do, I hear it's best to bath yourself in bleach and collect your tears in a jar...eventually you can't afford real tears anymore.

Also, your pic says 7:52....Don't care if it is AM or PM, not a good surge time in my market on any day unless it summer time.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Can anyone say an upside to it?


In bumper to bumper rush hour traffic I can make $13.20 an hour plus $.65 per mile plus the surge. I ain't bragging.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> In bumper to bumper rush hour traffic I can make $13.20 an hour plus $.65 per mile plus the surge. I ain't bragging.


You forgot to mention tips


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This is a huge factor
> On the other hand I wouldn't be serving my community any longer
> View attachment 297766


I got a $1.50 one downtown saturday made $4 instead of minnium fare


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> I got a $1.50 one downtown saturday made $4 instead of minnium fare


When are you going to retire


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You forgot to mention tips


So do pax.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> When are you going to retire


Dont we wish.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I get that the new so-called "surge" sucks. Here's when it does help...

We've all had those trips. You've got a nice surge in place, you spend 20 minutes in barely moving traffic, and then she says that she's only going a dozen blocks to where she parked her car.

It's _always_ a short, thin woman wearing running shoes. I usually want to slap her. I'd be a lot more understanding if she were wearing CFM heels.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I get that the new so-called "surge" sucks. Here's when it does help...
> 
> We've all had those trips. You've got a nice surge in place, you spend 20 minutes in barely moving traffic, and then she says that she's only going a dozen blocks to where she parked her car.
> 
> It's _always_ a short, thin woman wearing running shoes. I usually want to slap her. I'd be a lot more understanding if she were wearing CFM heels.


A dozen blocks in PHX is an average ride. Our city is built on a grid of 1 mile blocks.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> So, is that dollar amount added to the total trip cost?
> No more 1.Xx? I'm not understanding.


No more of this:










So I pick up a pax from that 2.7x surge area, and get stuck in bumper to bumper traffic for 30 minutes , or its a 20 mile ride to the airport, I won't get the usual $30, $40, $55 dollar fare I used to get......I'll get an extra $5. shoved up my ass by Uber......for all my hard work.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> No more of this:
> 
> View attachment 298452
> 
> ...


Screaming in unison ....

Screw you Uber


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Screaming in unison ....
> 
> Screw you Uber


On page 3 I posted screenshots of a similar trip in Phoenix showing how the new surge can be used and even manipulated by a smart driver to make the bigger $$.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> On page 3 I posted screenshots of a similar trip in Phoenix showing how the new surge can be used and even manipulated by a smart driver to make the bigger $$.


Rare instance


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

No common.

Trip with surge tag.



































I can pull them all day. I was one of the biggest complainers about this in Phoenix when it came here.

To show that wasn't a one off. Here's another large one from the same weekend. My point being work this new surge wisely and you'll make more off of it than you think right now.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> This is a huge factor
> On the other hand I wouldn't be serving my community any longer
> View attachment 297766


Dam Uber abolished surge a long time ago here in NYC


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> Dam Uber abolished surge a long time ago here in NYC


They also get paid a minimum wage in nyc


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> They also get paid a minimum wage in nyc


It was a scam. The game is rigged

Guys still making less than minimum wage ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Im sorry guys but you are doing things all wrong...if a pax ever complains about price, my venmo account accepts cheaper rides.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> It was a scam. The game is rigged
> 
> Guys still making less than minimum wage ?


Really


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Really


Distance was reduced to $1.09
Time was increased to $0.49

Now there are way less pings

The whole minimum wage was an average of what a driver *could *make if they have a fare 58% of the time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> Distance was reduced to $1.09
> Time was increased to $0.49
> 
> Now there are way less pings
> ...


Figured


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Not to be a downer, but this gig is for those needing to get out of the house or those that are so retired, they do not care the car depreciation...I am only still doing this because my car has been so worn out it is ready for pasture, would I ever do this at all in a car I buy next? HELL TO THE NO.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Not to be a downer, but this gig is for those needing to get out of the house or those that are so retired, they do not care the car depreciation...I am only still doing this because my car has been so worn out it is ready for pasture, would I ever do this at all in a car I buy next? HELL TO THE NO.


What if shy of the little profit you make, the tax deduction made it worth it?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> What if shy of the little profit you make, the tax deduction made it worth it?


The risk is HUGE, I only drive at 4am to 6am because I know the risk is small, this toxic gig can literally ruin your life and others...Sure, I could go out and make 200 a day or more, but what am I risking? To me the tax deduction feels like welfare, but I have a HUGE ego and that bothers me. I dunno..it is just toxic, and like I said, only doing it because this old car is a gift that keeps on giving, I laugh my ass off at anyone in anything nice that looks under 70 doing this. But there is the exception that if you cant get work (or ANY other side gig), and that is all there is..then I understand.


----------

